# Man, this SOB was ugly!



## Ekka (Mar 5, 2007)

5 slabs of foam thanks.  

3.90mb and 1.26min

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/anotherpalmkilled.wmv


----------



## tree_beard (Mar 5, 2007)

if we cant count on ekka to teach the uggo's who's boss, there's no hope for any of us...

nicely done (as always) big fan of your work...


----------



## emr (Mar 6, 2007)

Just curious...why didnt you use the vertical zip line? You have a vid on that somewhere I think. I have tried it once or twice and I like it. This looks like it would have been a good tree to use it on. I am not trying to bust on you, just wondering if that would have been a good option.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 6, 2007)

He!! at first I thought this was a thread about ol' Thall!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ekka (Mar 6, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> He!! at first I thought this was a thread about ol' Thall!!!



:biggrinbounce2: Oh that cracked me up good. Man that's funny. Elvis lives!

Just a time factor setting up VSL, after the heads gone on this one it's pretty controlled blocking down.

Also, the ground was flat (no runaways) and structures were solid (brick). Now if that was glass sliding door down there ... too right I'd VSL it. Foams are fast and easy.


----------



## emr (Mar 7, 2007)

Good deal, thanks.


----------



## bsjonny520sp (Mar 7, 2007)

nice job!!!


----------



## maxburton (Apr 7, 2007)

Being in PA, I've never worked on a Palm before (though I'd love to). Why didn't you block out the top? Was it just because you were going to knock in onto the padding there, or is there something about them that makes them tough to block out?


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 8, 2007)

Those thing must grow like weeds over there. I have never worked on a palm either. I am also curious why I never see anyone rigging off one. Are they that soft or the base suspect? Have seen a few pictures of them being transplanted and they look like they have shallow root systems, yet many hurricane pictures and videos they seem to stay up. Nice work as always.


----------

